# Kona Cross Riders (Jake, MJ, JTS) - How tall are you and what frame size do you ride?



## ghostman (Jul 8, 2007)

I am seriously debating between a 52 and 54 2007 Major Jake. Can't ride either because no local shops have them. Half of the people I talk to say get a 52 and half say get a 54. I am 5'9" with a 32 inch bike inseam (30 inch jeans) and my road bike is on the bigger side (560 eff TT).

Your advice or experiences appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Chill (Jul 26, 2007)

I just bought the 2008 Jake, I am 6ft 3in and went with a 58.


----------



## elisdad (Mar 15, 2007)

I've got a '06 JTS. I'm 5'6", have a 28-29" inseam, I wear 30" jeans (can't find 28-29" pants anywhere) and I ride a 49. I probably could've gone with a 52 if I wanted.


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a 2007 JTS , 6ft tall and ride a 56. Fits me like a glove.


----------



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

I had a 2005 JtS. I am 5'-9.5" and ride my saddle at 73.5 cm (center of BB to top of saddle). Bike fit really nice. With normal amount of spacers I had about 2-3 cm of drop from nose of saddle to top of handlebar.


----------



## ghostman (Jul 8, 2007)

Gregdogg:

What size did you ride? 52 or 54?


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

lakes road sheep said:


> I have a 2007 JTS , 6ft tall and ride a 56. Fits me like a glove.


Same height and size, ditto.
(on a Jake, not JTS)


----------



## jtcastillo (Oct 26, 2006)

ghostman said:


> I am seriously debating between a 52 and 54 2007 Major Jake. Can't ride either because no local shops have them. Half of the people I talk to say get a 52 and half say get a 54. I am 5'9" with a 32 inch bike inseam (30 inch jeans) and my road bike is on the bigger side (560 eff TT).
> 
> Your advice or experiences appreciated!
> 
> Thanks.


I ride a 54 on standard road bikes. On the Major Jake I ride 52. I am 5' 8" and have a 30" inseam.

The size for me is perfect! I have amply standover clearance.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

6'2", 34" inseam, I rode a 58cm JTS. Fit perfect. I was doubtful when the shop recommended the 58, but they were right. The bikes fit big.


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 2, 2006)

6'2", got the 58cm Major Major. Love the size. bike is great!


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

5'9" with a 30" inseam (short leg longer torso :cryin: ) and I ride a 52cm Major.


----------



## lane (Dec 15, 2006)

5'11 with a 32" inseam and I''m on a 56cm Jake.


----------



## jtcastillo (Oct 26, 2006)

Fattybiker said:


> 5'9" with a 30" inseam (short leg longer torso :cryin: ) and I ride a 52cm Major.


Bummer dude! I have short legs, normal torso but arms for a 6" man. I''m a freaken neanderthal

With that said TT is were I get in trouble. Because of my reach I feel cramped on 52 road bikes. I found the MJ @ 52 to be prefect. The MJ TT is 54.4 to be perfect and the standover clearance is great.! 

I really like the feel of the ride. On the road it's definitely slower than my Cannondale Road bike but on the dirt the MJ equipped with Maxxis Larsen Mimos really comes alive. I was a little worried about the 36t Chainring but, because the MJ is so light, turning the 36T is no problem. (I was thinking I may need a 34T/50T but this stock set up is great.)

The rear carbon seat stays do wonders damping the bumps yet the bike does have a nice "snappy" feel.


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm 5'8, but have legs 1.5 in longer than you. I'm on a 54. Fits very well with an 11cm stem. It's a very stable ride for me, especially bombing downhills. Only complaint is that it's a bit sluggish in slow 180 degree corners. I haven't ridden a 52 for comparison.

You could easily go either way--the seat tube angles are identical and the top tubes only differ by 1cm. The 54 would probably fit you fine, although the 52 cm might have a slightly more nimble ride (but not by much). Probably the most significant difference is the difference in head tube length--a full 2cm. If you like a more upright ride, the 54 is probably better; the 52 will put you in a racier position with its lower head tube.

Good luck


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm 5'9" with some apelike torso and arm proportions. 

I hemmed and hawed over whether to go with a 52 or 54. The 54 JtS has about the same TT length as my current cross bike (Gunnar Crosshairs) but is a lot taller. The 52 is 1.5 cm shorter in the TT and a little lower. 

I ended up get the 54... we'll see. The bike looks huge but once you get on it, it doesn't feel all that big.


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

Mark? ^^^ Ive been getting my **** together, I plan to be around for local this season. Are you going to Saturday Night Fever at the Fairgrounds?


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

kannas said:


> Mark? ^^^ Ive been getting my **** together, I plan to be around for local this season. Are you going to Saturday Night Fever at the Fairgrounds?



Nice! We miss you!!! 

I'll be at Summercross with the posse.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

Between 5'11 and 6'0" and I ride a 57-57.5 TT on my road bikes, on my JTS, I ride a 56.


----------



## RLDodson66 (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you have a road bike and if so what size.


----------



## 993rs (Feb 15, 2006)

5'7" when I stand-up straight, 30" inseam. '07 MJ 49cm. Fits like my gloves.


----------

